# Best head shot of Ella



## Shari (Nov 27, 2006)

Needless to say... Ella is not the easiest animal to get a good picture of. But I think this is one of her best head shots.

Of course she is sporting her break away Orange hunting collar with bells and her blanket.







Here is she licking the snow of Freydis's face.






And...


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 27, 2006)

WHAT SWEET PICTURES



: ! LOOK AT ALL THAT SNOW :new_shocked: ! SHE SURE IS CUTE, NIKKI


----------



## jdomep (Nov 27, 2006)

What a pretty little girl - though Vernon thinks she needs a Pink jacket



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 27, 2006)

What a pretty girl! but :cold: however :cold: do :cold: you :cold: manage :cold: all :cold: that :cold: snow :cold: BBBRRRR

our sky is still blue BUT there was a pretty chilly breeze today... time to get out an extra blanket for the bed!! i think our nice fall is gone


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 27, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]She is very sweet



: and those are great pictures Shari... I love her collar too. Is that a special collar for donks/horses? Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 27, 2006)

OHHH they look so happy and content...not to mention ---WARM, in there blankies. I was looking at your snow and thinking how lucky we are this year to not have any yet...and then I heard on the news its on the way. OHHH YUCK! Stay warm, and thanks for sharing the pictures. Corinne


----------



## Shari (Nov 27, 2006)

You know, I do not know if that blanket maker,,makes pink blankets? Though that sure would be bright and an asset this time of year.

Yes, the collar is made for minis/donkey's ext...and used in areas with lots of hunters.

Normally we have more rain than snow. However since this is only the 3rd winter here,, am still learning weather for this area. Is cold...and looks pretty from inside the warm house! :bgrin

Thanks everyone.



:

I hope to one day get a good full body shot of her without all the needed stuff. Though at this rate... might take me 10 years!



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, Ellas head shot is really cute



:

she is so pretty



:

We started getting the snow heavy yesterday.

This morn it is 20 degrees :cold:

I am just NOT ready for this yet....we haven't even dried out from the flooding yet


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

I really love the collar/bell idea!!

We don't have hunters around the farm (Thank Goodness!!!)

but I still have a similar flouresant orange collar on my dwarfs.

The blankie looks like the PolarShield's MiniRoyal turnout blanket

that I carry in my store. If it is then you can get them in bright

pink, orange, yellow... We have the flouresant orange one on a

mini here & he looks like a walking pylon! The pink is very, very cute!!

Sandy


----------



## Shari (Nov 28, 2006)

I do not remember what the brand the blanket....will have to look around to were I bought it.

Do know that it is really, really waterproof and is holding up really well.

Hear you about not really being ready for winter.



:

I found it!! This is the blanket I have. Bought two of them...really nice and fit well.

http://www.miniexpress.com/mxproduct.asp?intProdID=143


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 28, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Shari, where do you get the collars? My little donkeys will knock you down trying to get close enough to be loved on, but walk out there with a lead rope and you'll never get a hand on them...lol I love the collar idea because it would be easier to catch them up to put a halter on. I know, they are spoiled...



: Thanks! Shannon [/SIZE]


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

: Yup Shari,

That's the same one

...we have several in use right now & I really like them too.

We have 4 turnout blankets & 2 turnout sheets & quite the

rainbow of colours when the horses are outside!

I'm glad to know they also fit donkeys as they have such a narrow

chest & skinny butt



: ...most foal or pony blankets don't fit right.

Sandy


----------



## Beccy (Nov 28, 2006)

Pretty girl, nice pics


----------



## Shari (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh goodness.....now I will have to see if I can find the web site to the place in Maine...that makes "hunting Orange" stuff for Equines.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 29, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Who knew when you started this thread that it was going to be so much work??...LOL Thank you Shari. I have looked for equine collars and I can't find anything. It doesn't have to be orange because there isn't any deer hunting on or close to our place. I just like the idea of being able to catch them up easily. Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Nov 29, 2006)

Ah.. not much work at all. :bgrin

If you do not need Orange color.

They have breakaway wide dog collars at places like Petsmart and such.

The large sized Dog collars will work well for what you need them for and cheaper.


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 30, 2006)

Shannon, I got my flouresant orange collars at the local pet store

but they aren't breakaway...unless you consider plastic clips easy to break.

I wouldn't get buckled dog collars...opt for the clip type if you have the choice.

Sandy


----------



## Shari (Nov 30, 2006)

Humm.... I guess it depends on where one lives.

I have a breakaway horse halter here for when I have to put a grazing muzzle on my Fjord mare. That part is set up with thin, thin leather and rather fragile screw. And it does break quite easily.

The Dog collar I found,, was just as "breakaway" has the above horse halter.

If you can't find one in your area. Just buy a dog collar, the Extra halter replacement breakaway straps and make your own breakaway collar. :bgrin


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 30, 2006)

Came across this pic of orange blanket on my gelding so you could see how bright it is










as for breakaways...thin leather should break but nylon dog collars might not.

Sandy


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 30, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Okay, thank you Sandy and Shari for the info. What is the purpose of a breakaway collar? If my donkeys are in a pasture where there are no trees and nothing to get the collar hung on, would I necessarily need a breadaway collar? There is a run in with a lean to but no sharp edges or anything like that. ALSO, where should the collar lay on them. I need to know where to measure and I want it to be comfortable too. Thanks!! Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Nov 30, 2006)

It is for more...in case they itch themselves and get a hoof and leg hung up.

That way they don't break a leg or neck.

I have Ella's collar hang fairly loose...hands width at the base of her neck next to her shoulder. That way it doesn't get so tight that it cuts off her air.

Sandy that is a bright blanket! Perfect for hunting season.

Sandy.. the break away collar I have is nylon,,,however the part that breaks is the thin leather.

Am not on my computer but I will get pictures on here sometime tomorrow to show you. :lol:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 30, 2006)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing. :bgrin




:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 1, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Okay, thanks for explaining that Shari. I'm still learning...LOL :bgrin Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

